# estee lauder double wear or mac pro long wear?



## Pinkstiletto66 (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought two shades of pro long wear and it was off! I had the illest (not in a good way) white cast that I looked like a geisha. Tomorrow I will be returning, and was wondering, if I should try something else..Your thoughts?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely try DoubleWear in both formulations (regular and light).  Prolong Wear ended up not working for me.


----------



## Pinkstiletto66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I decided to go with the estee lauder double wear, I am wearing it as I type this. Still going strong.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 20, 2011)

Which shade are you wearing?


----------

